# Help: Please Can You Id This Specie



## pael (Jul 24, 2015)

can you identify this specie? is it a Rhombeus? or a Compressus?


























and if you can tell me more, whats the difference between Rhombeus and a Compressus?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell at that size, will have to wait until it grows some to be positive... I would guess Comprssus

Difference is Compressus typically have bars and spots a juvies, pointier head, and possibly anal fin placement


----------

